# High Speed Air Sander with Jacobs Chuck



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"Again no air fittings this is a real peeve with me, the could include it."
Any idea how many different types and sizes of fittings exist ? 
How much do you think it would cost to supply one of each in every air tool that they make, and wouldn't that be a giant waste of resources in the end ?

Regarding the tool , I've had one of these for years and it hasn't let me down yet : )


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree there are several types of fittings. However for the most part we all use a standard 1/4 fitting. 
And beside they package them with there nail guns, why not with other air tools. It just would be a nice touch. But in the end I always grab a few fittings every time I purchase a new air tool.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's exactly my point , there is no "standard" 1/4" fitting…...I've worked in five different locations and each one had their own fittings that they used : (
Right now I'm working at a place that has a 1/4" fitting on a 1" drive impact wrench , because "it fits" ! 
The poor gun is starving to death for more air to work properly , but I can't convince them of that. : (
Off to work now for me …Have a great day : )


----------

